# Plates



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Made some plates out of some spalted maple the bigger one moved a bit and now its not round but that's OK,, gives it character. I have found that plates are very hard to photo, you don't get any depth out of the photos..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

look good enough to eat off of.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Looking good Rick. The grain is beautiful.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Plates look pretty good Rick. Yes movement sometimes does give them nice character. What did you finish them with?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! Love the wood!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Plates look pretty good Rick. Yes movement sometimes does give them nice character. What did you finish them with?


That brings out a new question I used boiled linseed oil then sprayed on some lacquer on a rag and let it rub while spinning with the lathe, the new
question is how to get a high gloss finish on 
but I'm kind of partial to natural looks to that would be boiled linseed oil and then bees wax.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

And thanks all for your kind comments, it goes a long way..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

In my years of turning and finishing it is best to let BLO cure for a good month before trying to apply lacquer or poly. When BLO is wet I have found you won't get a shine if any and lots of times it takes lacquer and poly a month to cure if at all. Most times you will get a sticky mess. If the bowls or plates are for looks I will apply BLO and let it sit for a month or so before I coat it to make sure it is cured and dried. I now use Minwax Antique oil as I think that it gives a better finish. For utility items I use Mike Mahoney's walnut oil or General Finishes Seal-A-Cell followed by 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal. I have a set of 6 cherry salad bowls we have used at least a couple of times a week now for 18 months or so. They were finished with walnut oil and still look pretty good. Probably in 6 months I will have to renew it by applying more oil but that is part of the process. I don't use beeswax or carnuba but use Renaissance Wax if it is for looks because it won't leave fingerprints if they are being handled and shown.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks that gives me some choices and answers a few questions..


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Rick like the design the came out for you keep them coming.


----------

